# How do you prepare trim? What brand nail hole filler is best?



## slapiton (Jul 28, 2007)

I do 2 rounds of nail hole filler, 1 coat of primer, then spray with latex.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

In the "old" days, SOP was prime (oil), fill with putty (glazing compound), smooth, and 2 finish coats.

Now, I use Elmers Carpenters Wood Filler. No need to prime the raw wood first - no oils to be sucked out, like with putty.

Good stuff. Sticks well, dries quick, sands easy, & feathers good. I've seen it used to fill edges of chipped paint - as I said, sands to a feathered edge real good.


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have used Poly Filla, and I now use Elmers too. Like Bill said, it feathers and dries real nice. You kind of have to work it in sometimes, as it does not immediately stick, but it does adhere very well when dried.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I use famowood filled, similar I think to the elmers. Famo does sand hard though, so you do not want to load too much on. I will give the elmers a try and see if it sands just a little bit easier.


----------



## cullybear (Mar 10, 2008)

Elmers is the way to go. Spray it,mask off and caulk the tape to the trim,paint the walls and pull the tape to acheive laser like line in half the time of cutting in


----------



## slamman190 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hmm, I have never seen elmers before, I wonder if it is sold in canada. In our normal custom houses we do one round of shur stik flush filled, sand and prime, refill with drydex, sand, then two top coats.

In our uber high end homes we do the second fill with automotive glazing putty. It dries quick, sands hard, and really does a great job of making nail holes disappear.

One trick that makes sanding way easier if you are doing white trim, is to tint the primer off white so that the white filller stands out instead of blending in. 

We also always use a work light held in one hand as we do final sand, it is amazing how much you can miss if you do not use a light. Keep in mind this is new construction, before any fixtures are in.


----------



## slapiton (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks guys I will give elmers a try and see if it is better than the lighweight filler i use.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slapiton said:


> Thanks guys I will give elmers a try and see if it is better than the lighweight filler i use.


By "lightweight filler" do you mean lightweight spackle such as Dap's "Fast 'n Final" or Red Devil's "OneTime" ? These are good fillers for nail holes as they also feather sand VERY well. I would not use them for surface filling on painted surfaces. The secret is what they call "micro-balloons". When I was into aero-modeling (RC Airplanes) we would mix micro-balloons into epoxy to make a real good filler that would sand easy and feather out very well. 

From what I know from hands-on experience (but no technical knowledge) I would surmise the Elmers Wood Filler also utilizes micro-balloons, but has a more aggressive adhesive than lightweight spackle. These fillers also shrink a LOT less than other patching compounds.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i like to use toothepaste, and its free. its always in the vanity in bathrooms.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

johnthepainter said:


> i like to use toothepaste, and its free. its always in the vanity in bathrooms.



STOP THAT !


----------



## Boyfromthenorth (Jun 18, 2008)

Bondo makes a kick ass filler. Either their actual wood filler or regular bondo. If you play with it enough you can work the ratios and get good dry time. Sands great and it really hard. Its great for repairing damaged wood work, even if its complex. I just finished fixing some really ornate crown molding. You have to prime it though, I like BIN or INSL-X oderless or coverstain


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I too dig the Elmers...


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

im sold,,,,im trying it.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

cole191919 said:


> You kind of have to work it in sometimes, as it does not immediately stick, but it does adhere very well when dried.


I agree, it ain't the easiest stuff to tool, it helps to rough up the area you are filling especially if its a smooth, painted surface.


----------

